# Recent job Pics



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I know I don't start too many threads around here, but I figured I would post up a couple pictures of our jobs since that is what everyone else does. The first picture is of a house we just did around 350 sheets (4x12) and the second is a pic in a house we just finished that is around 400 sheets.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

very consistant, clean job. Proof that a good method of application can solve all the madness


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Very neat work.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice arches there :thumbsup: I've seen them in another post. They must be a new trend


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice bead work. It all looks great..:thumbsup:

Metal bead?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Nice bead work. It all looks great..:thumbsup:
> 
> Metal bead?


 
Sure is. That is all we use really. No problems with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

:thumbsup: looks well done!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Very clean ! :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, I thought those looked like metal beads...Yuck! So much work in that ceiling....Beautiful job though!! Looks friggen great!! So clean and crisp!
Good job man!
Its really cool seeing everyone post there works of art on here.
Before I joined this site I used to think I was the only amazing drywaller & taper out there! Wandering the world alone, hoping there were others like me...
Then I found you guys! My family! :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I like everybody's different ways of doing things, opens up my eyes to new possibilities. Here, we cringe at thought of mud applied bead. It really is faster to put on the metal for us and we never have problems.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> I like everybody's different ways of doing things, opens up my eyes to new possibilities. Here, we cringe at thought of mud applied bead. It really is faster to put on the metal for us and we never have problems.


Weird....I hate metal....with a passion.
Up here, contractors don't really care what you use. As long as its applied properly type thing. On most of my jobs they just ask me what I want and I tell them. Never do I say "Steel beads please!" haha! Yuck!
Hate them!! :yes:
Paper, or Vinyl for me please. Most of the time its just regular paper faced metal beads. Sometimes i'll use trim-tex for specific things.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i love coating steel beads. i like the feel of my trowel gliding across the steel. they are not my first choice though. i like them for small jobs.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't mind other beads, but metal is the cheapest thing you can get. Down here it is all about the cheapest bid. Many contractors have no loyalty no matter how good your work is.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Good looking work TF. :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

...Your crew does very fine work TF.:yes:

Here's what I've been kicking around on this week. 

Iv'e got 2 specks and 1 kustom being hung this week /weekend..
I NEED HELP! Come on up! I can pay you alot moore than your getting there...Just picked up a g/c that [Says] he will build 25 homes this year..150-250 boarders.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> ...Your crew does very fine work TF.:yes:
> 
> Here's what I've been kicking around on this week.
> 
> ...


your jobs look really amazing Moore but I have a question
I know you guys usually used 4-5 screws on each stud. how come you use just 1 screw in the middle?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> your jobs look really amazing Moore but I have a question
> I know you guys usually used 4-5 screws on each stud. how come you use just 1 screw in the middle?


I pull all the wall[field] screws..I sub most of the hanging keke so I have to deal with different methods...when I hang my own board there are only 1or2 screws in the field I let the glue hold the board [walls] after the top sheet is up I can look down the recess and see which stud is in or out the in stud gets 1 screw in the field the out needs none ..the glue will hold it. I don't touch the field screws till my block coat then I pull them out and fill the holes.....no screw pops..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> ...Your crew does very fine work TF.:yes:
> 
> Here's what I've been kicking around on this week.
> 
> ...


As always very nice work! Those pics were taken a while back and now we have crew that I consider our A+ crew that really does a great job, but the guys who finished those out do a decent job :yes: I wish I could come up there and help out but we are expecting a good bit of houses this year. Have a few builders that are expecting 10-15 house (350-450 boards) and I really hope that is true. If you do need some help I may be able to get you some guys up there on a serious note!  We have one guy that works for us that probably has connections in Virginia. 25 houses at 150-250 boards sounds like a tract builder. You do too good of work to be foolin with tract houses, but I wouldn't complain about it :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> As always very nice work! Those pics were taken a while back and now we have crew that I consider our A+ crew that really does a great job, but the guys who finished those out do a decent job :yes: I wish I could come up there and help out but we are expecting a good bit of houses this year. Have a few builders that are expecting 10-15 house (350-450 boards) and I really hope that is true. If you do need some help I may be able to get you some guys up there on a serious note!  We have one guy that works for us that probably has connections in Virginia. 25 houses at 150-250 boards sounds like a tract builder. You do too good of work to be foolin with tract houses, but I wouldn't complain about it :jester:


tract /specks/customs /basements/additions/renos/I'm good with... I spent many years on a 4 man finish crew doing those 350 -500 boarders ..I turn them down on a regular basis..I like the in and out kinda jobs these days .TOO many headaches on those big shacks.
If one goes to chit your screwed for the rest of the year . You know what i'm saying TF...RIGHT?


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Moore, I don't post much but, I'm always impressed with your job pics and 
your posts. We fight a lot of the same battles with builders, home owners, and site conditions and such. Keep up the good work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lnidrywall said:


> Moore, I don't post much but, I'm always impressed with your job pics and
> your posts. We fight a lot of the same battles with builders, home owners, and site conditions and such. Keep up the good work.


 Thank you sir! You should post more often! bitch about it!!!
It's good for the soul!!!!! :yes: but then i'm on the hinges of hanging it up ..so I really don't care what I say... 
The products @ materials are chit these days..it's almost a joke!!!


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a 1200 Sqft basement I did last week.

Biggest Job i have done in a while


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> tract /specks/customs /basements/additions/renos/I'm good with... I spent many years on a 4 man finish crew doing those 350 -500 boarders ..I turn them down on a regular basis..I like the in and out kinda jobs these days .TOO many headaches on those big shacks.
> If one goes to chit your screwed for the rest of the year . You know what i'm saying TF...RIGHT?


I know exactly what you mean! I actually grew up finishing tract houses. Would finish one house and literally walk across the street and start taping the next one. Around here there is almost zero money in the tract house seen and that is really where all the bad finishers go because they pay so low. The guys who do the big customs for us are an entirely different breed so to speak. But yes there are a ton of headaches with the custom houses.


----------



## Pd67 (Jan 19, 2013)

I haven't been taping long and don't do a huge amount as I'm a painter by trade.

But i wanted to say that I'm always trying to achieve better results and improve my system. 
To see these extremely professional finishes just inspires me more and more to become better at taping and filling.
Thanks for those pictures all who have posted them.
I love having something to aim for.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I want to add I didnt hang that job the home owner did. That was fun


----------



## grinnell drywall (Aug 14, 2011)

super work guys


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

*my last job*

I also have some pictures from my recent job, lots of sheets

I have to do 6 "windows" like this one.















































AND before anybody mention it!!! I dont get payed to put paper in inside corners... nobody wants to pay for it!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is a clip test


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Pytlik said:


> AND before anybody mention it!!! I dont get payed to put paper in inside corners... nobody wants to pay for it!


 Trim or uhhmm.. caulk?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's Some pics of my current job.
This is what the morning walk into the jobsite looked like yesterday...









here's the main entry..









living room..









diningroom, kitchen..



















even had a couple arches..


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I've not posted no pics for a while so this is a photography room that i just did for a friend!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

And another thats not long started!!
I'm sick of vaults!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet work rich! :thumbsup: Those skylights look like they were a bitch with the offset at the bottoms. The homes there look just like I had imagined.You highlanders Still like throwing rocks don't cha?:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Sweet work rich! :thumbsup: Those skylights look like they were a bitch with the offset at the bottoms. The homes there look just like I had imagined.You highlanders Still like throwing rocks don't cha?:thumbsup:


Cheers Moore,:thumbsup: Yea they were a bitch but the steading will b worse! There are coombs everywhere! Yea we still like a bit of rock throwing!!:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweet looking work Richie. This site sure brings out the best of the best. :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cheers Gaz!:thumbsup:
It sure dose look like there r a few good tapers still left in this world,Or maybe just this site!:jester:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Sweet looking work Richie. This site sure brings out the best of the best. :yes:


 P.S Gaz!
Don't tell know1 i only spotted the screws twice!!:blink:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> I've not posted no pics for a while so this is a photography room that i just did for a friend!


this guy is lucky to have a friend like you and I hope he treats you well with plenty :drink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> this guy is lucky to have a friend like you and I hope he treats you well with plenty :drink:


He still has 2 pay me lots of £££'s:thumbup:
Friend or not they all have 2 pay!:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> He still has 2 pay me lots of £££'s:thumbup:
> Friend or not they all have 2 pay!:thumbsup:


I expect this from my friends:a good treatment always on top of payment and a payment when work completed :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a couple of pics of the steading i am doing!
Ready for sand now thank f*ck:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Just a couple of pics of the steading i am doing!
> Ready for sand now thank f*ck:yes:


Come to Canada Vanman, I need a new partner

Half your people live here all ready. They say the Yanks got all the Irish, and the Canucks got all the Scotsmen . I'm a product of both (mother Scottish, father Irish),,,,, guess that makes me a cheap drunk:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Come to Canada Vanman, I need a new partner
> 
> Half your people live here all ready. They say the Yanks got all the Irish, and the Canucks got all the Scotsmen . I'm a product of both (mother Scottish, father Irish),,,,, guess that makes me a cheap drunk:whistling2:


Now ur talking Mr Buck:thumbsup:
When do i pack?:yes:
U must have a short fuse if ur parents where Scottish and Irish!!:blink:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Now ur talking Mr Buck:thumbsup:
> When do i pack?:yes:
> U must have a short fuse if ur parents where Scottish and Irish!!:blink:


I'm tired of all these Irish stereotypes... as soon as I finish this drink I'm going to go beat up somebody!!:furious:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> I'm tired of all these Irish stereotypes... as soon as I finish this drink I'm going to go beat up somebody!!:furious:


Hahaha!!!
Nae a lot i can say about that!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Now ur talking Mr Buck:thumbsup:
> When do i pack?:yes:
> U must have a short fuse if ur parents where Scottish and Irish!!:blink:


Or a short something :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice work Van man !:thumbsup: 

Scottish/Irish/Polish


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Come to Canada Vanman, I need a new partner
> 
> Half your people live here all ready. They say the Yanks got all the Irish, and the Canucks got all the Scotsmen . I'm a product of both (mother Scottish, father Irish),,,,, guess that makes me a cheap drunk:whistling2:


If You want to find the Scottish down here you go to the state of Georgia .


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Nice work Van man !:thumbsup:
> 
> Scottish/Irish/Polish


That's rough Moore, I thought German, Irish, Polish was bad!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Nice work Van man !:thumbsup:
> 
> Scottish/Irish/Polish


I'm all Scottish thanks!!!!
Cheers Moore we all try our best on here i would say!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

These specs are getting boring....4 More are coming out the ground.
It's work! :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow thats a wide swipe in that second pic moore, Is that an 18 inch trowel/knife??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Wow thats a wide swipe in that second pic moore, Is that an 18 inch trowel/knife??


Dude if you only knew!!!! That's where the no-coat 4.50 meets the high shouldered l/w board seam ..Took me a few passes of pre fill before I could even apply the no-coat.. 3rd truss from the left was up 1''..
In the vault I had to cut 16' pieces of 3.25 and apply them in the voids before I placed the 4.50. In a nut shell!!! When these homes are sold I should get !% of the sale ! I could go on!!! I skim with a 12'' broad Cazna .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Dude if you only knew!!!! That's where the no-coat 4.50 meets the high shouldered l/w board seam ..Took me a few passes of pre fill before I could even apply the no-coat.. 3rd truss from the left was up 1''..
> In the vault I had to cut 16' pieces of 3.25 and apply them in the voids before I placed the 4.50. In a nut shell!!! When these homes are sold I should get !% of the sale ! I could go on!!! I skim with a 12'' broad Cazna .


Holy chit :blink: Big effort moore you da man :thumbsup: :notworthy:

Looks great.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I thought those looked like metal beads...Yuck! So much work in that ceiling....Beautiful job though!! Looks friggen great!! So clean and crisp!
> Good job man!
> Its really cool seeing everyone post there works of art on here.
> Before I joined this site I used to think I was the only amazing drywaller & taper out there! Wandering the world alone, hoping there were others like me...
> Then I found you guys! My family! :thumbup:


sounds like a MacCheesy story to me


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Heres one of my current Jobs.

This took alot of time


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks good Smooth. What bead did you use?


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

gazman said:


> Looks good Smooth. What bead did you use?


Phillips MFG square viynl Bead. I like it. Spray adhesive and staple it on and go.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I really like that!


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Heres the whole job https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.704068339619176.1073741834.604939942865350&type=1


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's some pics of my current job.
534 sheets, over 2800 feet of bead.

All jacked up.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like a fun one!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys half to stop posting pictures up like that:furious:

You make "old farts" like me feel sore and tired just looking at those pics

Man that's a lot of work


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You guys half to stop posting pictures up like that:furious:
> 
> You make "old farts" like me feel sore and tired just looking at those pics
> 
> Man that's a lot of work


Crawling over those partition walls don't look like fun to you..? :blink:


I ain't hit a lick in a month ! I set up the scaffold this morning in a 20' foyer ...It just about killed me... I need to get my body back into pain mode! By the end of next week I'll have 21.576 board ft to finish out ..
That should set me straight!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Cha-ching:thumbsup: Nice looking job.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

chris said:


> Chaching:thumbsup: Nice looking job.



I hope you mean cha-ching chris.

Look here at #7.  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cha-ching


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I hope you mean cha-ching chris.
> 
> Look here at #7.  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cha-ching


Oh my !!!!!

I shall never eat a potato from Idaho again


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I subbed one out to my old man last week..


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Nothin cool finishin wise atm but thought the close stair cut was kinda sweet :laughing:



edit: woah need to resize somehow


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Cuts look pretty neat harvv :yes:.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Well done harvv. Those are always fun to do,aren't they !?


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Well done harvv. Those are always fun to do,aren't they !?


Hah very! Its all gonna be covered apparently by some very tall base...was really just for the heck of it :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A PITA 45 boards


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

lnidrywall said:


> Moore, I don't post much but, I'm always impressed with your job pics and
> your posts. We fight a lot of the same battles with builders, home owners, and site conditions and such. Keep up the good work.


see I taught Moe all he knows, we go back like dressèn up like burrito brothers and slinging tacos in North dakota...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of a house we sanded today!!
260sqm floor area and the next part is double that!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

You use buttboards on that job?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> You use buttboards on that job?


We don't get such things over here!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You guys half to stop posting pictures up like that:furious:
> 
> You make "old farts" like me feel sore and tired just looking at those pics
> 
> Man that's a lot of work


Just as old as you and have no problems, fact I feel the same as in my 30s
thought I told you you half to eat right


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Vanman: why blue wet boards as cellings ? think its pic nr. 3


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> Vanman: why blue wet boards as cellings ? think its pic nr. 3


There sound block boards. Over here we have green moisture resistance boards.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Richie, why so many standups? Looks neat:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Here's a couple of pics of a house we sanded today!!
> 260sqm floor area and the next part is double that!!


My knees hurt just looking at pic #4. Looks good VANMAN !:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Hi Richie, why so many standups? Looks neat:thumbup:


Its just the way its done over here Gaz!
Would rather they were put like u guys do them!:thumbsup:
But that's not going 2 happen!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> My knees hurt just looking at pic #4. Looks good VANMAN !:thumbsup:


Yea the comb that's about a foot off the floor?
It was a pain!!:yes:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> There sound block boards. Over here we have green moisture resistance boards.


thanks, explain a lot..  dont think we have those sound block boards over here.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

http://s31.photobucket.com/user/itsmejesse1/library/


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks good !:thumbsup: What kind of bead are you using there Mountain Man ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Looks good !:thumbsup: What kind of bead are you using there Mountain Man ?


I was thinking the same thing..Looks like metal bull nose.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a level four smooth with bullnose. I hand built the corner on the arch because even though it's a 1.7 million $ condo in telluride nobody would spring for arch-flex!! Headed back today to sand out!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

And ya it's metal, that's pretty much all we use here.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I have one of those telescoping planks. Love it! Nice Work btw.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello folks, 

Back after the worst fall in my life. 

Took a year to heal. 

Both heels broken, plate and 6 screws in the right heel, a plate and 9 screws in the left !! And a year in bed ... On norcotics !! 

Anyways here is a pic of one job i finished, before sanding... 

It didnt allow me to upload more pics !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice finish Bob! Looks like you may of busted out a few high shoulders on those seams .. Am I right?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks moore, your right, also this job was the last for the guys who drywall for me coz there was more than 10 joints that could be avoided, but anyways the owner was happy.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I do paint my jobs so no painter will complain lol


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> I do paint my jobs so no painter will complain lol


Congratulations on a great job, and I hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you MrWillys, 

i hope so too, the dr said 80% is the max recovery, i will happily live with that.. 

Thanks again


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I set my camera to 640x480 Bob . Or are you using a phone?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Very nice workmanship Bob. Colours look good too. Did you pick or homeowner.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you.. 

Yes moore im using a phone to take pictures.. 

D A drywall, i advice my customers about colors, tell them how its gonna look like on walls , tell them the latest used colors and leave the colors book for them to do their homework. 

I dont want to be blamed for picking " i hate it" or " its not what i expected" colors.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I usually try to stay out of colour selection but decided to give my 2 cents on the last job. Didn't turn out so good. On the bright side I got paid to repaint


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Exactly that what might happen, the problem is not only about getting paid, we wont work dor free, its about if you have other commitments, and as everyone knows that most customers want their jobs finished yesterday!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are some pics of a church we are taping and texturing. I did not hang this We were called to the rescue after the taper walked. This was all hung in 1/2 lightweight board andit was certainteed:furious: Those inside and outside corners on lid are 80' pieces of no coat:thumbsup:... that was challenging


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> Here are some pics of a church we are taping and texturing. I did not hang this We were called to the rescue after the taper walked. This was all hung in 1/2 lightweight board andit was certainteed:furious: Those inside and outside corners on lid are 80' pieces of no coat:thumbsup:... that was challenging


O the fun!:blink:
No wonder the taper walked!!!
U should c what I have coming!
Will take some pics next week 2 c if u want 2 come help me out!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Here a couple of the beast!!!
Think I should of cleaned the phone first!!!


----------

